# iPad wifi et clé 3G



## Jeanne29640 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de mettre une clé 3G sur un iPad faisant seulement wifi, et de profiter de la connexion 3G de la clé ... ?


----------



## marvel63 (3 Juillet 2011)

malheureusement non, ce n'est pas possible.


----------

